# I'm Proud of My self



## sherief83 (Feb 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your story and yes, you deserve to be proud of yourself.


----------



## darkdog (Feb 14, 2017)

That's a great post. And I can certainly identify with a lot of it. I have found that with all of the stresses and pressures of life, creating music is a great relief valve.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 15, 2017)

I can relate to most of your story & also your realization. 33 is good man, I see many (now) famous composers who got their first scoring gig in 30s.
Don't quit and keep feeling good about yourself, miracles keep happening as long as you believe in them.
You have inspired me, thanks.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 15, 2017)

In these times, we have a wider audience than any composer who came before us. That includes J.S. Bach. Today, the world lies at your very fingertips, if you want it. Just remember: 99,99% of all composers who came before us never made a penny, and never had an audience. Most, had zero opportunity to hear their scores performed. Think about the sad story of Schumann, Schubert, insanity, syphilis. There is nothing romantic about that. Mussorgsky, another sad story. His grave lies beneath a bus stop. Countless other geniuses never even got a footnote. They took their works into the grave. Even J.S. Bach was forgotten until Mendelssohn resurrected him. Speaking of Mendelssohn, let's not forget his sister, Fanny, of equal genius as her brother. She composed 460 pieces of music, but because she was a woman, she could not publish anything.

No, the past was horrible...

I am blessed to have the opportunity to wake up each morning... and write music. For myself, for God. Celebrating life. What more could I ask for?


----------



## Rohann (Feb 21, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> I am blessed to have the opportunity to wake up each morning... and write music. For myself, for God. Celebrating life. What more could I ask for?


I need to remember this more often. Both from the perspective of being thankful and also that of A (passion) coming before (or, sometimes, instead of) B (success). I can't think of a single musician I'm inspired by that wrote music purely because they thought it would sell.


----------



## Mojo Bone (Mar 15, 2017)

We're all frauds. It's a fake it, 'til you make it business; this is the land of Oz and we're the man behind the curtain, winning through on guts, determination and improvisation. OK, and maybe sometimes, a little b*llsh*t.

We're all harder on ourselves than the world is on us, and that's plenty hard; and just cuz we march to a different beat. People who aren't living their life's dream every day _do_ tend to get a lil' jealous.

We march despite the odds and obstacles, cuz we're made of different stuff. We understand the power of the word, "no", and we believe we'll never fail unless we quit.I think that's quite enough to be proud of, cuz it's remarkably few who'll risk everything on such a competitive career choice.

I'm not really comfortable with publicly discussing obstacles I've overcome, but I can relate that music and musical ability were key in the overcoming of nearly all of them, for which I'm very thankful to my Maker. And thanks, OP for the reminder. [smiles]


----------

